# Jason Chaffetz town hall--Feb 9th



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/events/1111748865600454/?ti=icl

This is a decent chance for anyone who can attend to let your voice be heard by Chaffetz.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Good, maybe somone can let him know the error of his ways or at least he can explain and justify his position to his employers...


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> Good, maybe somone can let him know the error of his ways or at least he can explain and justify his position to his employers...


Oh... are some of the oil guys going to be there?

Also, check out what a clear winter day it is on Chafetz's Facebook page. I wonder what that view will be like once the EPA is gutted?


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

He does not care what you think. Find out what they thought about the Womans march.They will give you about the same amount of thought. If you want this issue to change you need to vote for people who have the same values. I am not talking church values. Vic


----------



## Ddog (Jan 3, 2017)

I like him. I would take him coyote hunting if he would go.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Trooper said:


> Oh... are some of the oil guys going to be there?
> 
> Also, check out what a clear winter day it is on Chafetz's Facebook page. I wonder what that view will be like once the EPA is gutted?


Uhh...I thought his stance was the transfer of fed lands to the state, maybe not since I don't follow UT politics as much as I should, I could have him confused with the other guys.

And, his employers are the voting constituents of UT (hunters and outdoor fanatics both)...


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

I'll be there with bells on. So many things to talk about, it's hard to know where to start. Probably start with that 3.3 million acres he's trying to get rid of... I wonder if he'll give me a chunk if I vote for him. Maybe for the right-sized campaign contribution?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I hope someone takes him out to the wood shed.:embarassed:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I saw Hushin shared this and it looks as though there will be some hunters that show up, if nothing else, wear an orange vest or camo and show up if you have time. The clearer this message becomes, the less likely other politicians will put their neck on the line on this issue. It is pretty obvious he has gotten some good pressure on this and it needs to keep on. It's time to kill this terrible idea of both transfer and sell. He introduced HR 621 and went right for the throat trying to sell off 3.3 million acres of public land a week in. I hope this is the end of his political career. It would make quite a statement to have Chaffetz voted out the next time around in the state of Utah that has the throttle pinned on this ideology. HR 622 is no better and it was introduced by Chaffetz and sponsored by Stewart. 

At some point someone must be held accountable with their position. Utahs political leanings aren't changing, I would ask anyone in his district to vote him out in November 2018 and send a clear message that messing with public lands is political suicide.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

content://media/external/file/17697


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Please attend if you can. It will be this Thrusday, February 9th at 7PM at Brighton high school.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Bump- one last reminder his meeting is tomorrow.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

BUMP....


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

I'll be there. The Facebook event makes it look like theres a lot of angry folks showing up, so there may be some fireworks.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

swampfox said:


> I'll be there. The Facebook event makes it look like theres a lot of angry folks showing up, so there may be some fireworks.


It looks like a lot of people are showing up, and public lands should be a hot button topic:

https://m.facebook.com/groups/49049...ctivity&notif_id=1486665498174726&ref=m_notif


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I will be there. I ordered a "Public Land Owner" t-shirt from backcountry hunters and anglers that I hoped would be here by tonight, but I haven't seen it yet. I'm anticipating a lot of disgruntled and vocal people tonight. Many of these people aren't displeased with Chaffetz for the same reason we are. While I respect everyone's right to air their grievances, I hope that the public lands issue doesn't get overshadowed by all the other things people are taking Chaffetz to task for.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

will it be broadcast on any radio stations or anything like that?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I will be there. I ordered a "Public Land Owner" t-shirt from backcountry hunters and anglers that I hoped would be here by tonight, but I haven't seen it yet. I'm anticipating a lot of disgruntled and vocal people tonight. Many of these people aren't displeased with Chaffetz for the same reason we are. While I respect everyone's right to air their grievances, I hope that the public lands issue doesn't get overshadowed by all the other things people are taking Chaffetz to task for.


I fear that a little to, but on a poll of why people are going public lands is bouncing back on the 1st and 2nd issue. I would say as a hunter at least wear an orange hat or camo to show what you're there for.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

On X96 this morning it said that a bunch of GOP folks were planning on getting there early to fill seats so that no real questions could be asked. I don't know how much truth there is to that, but we shall see. I don't think Jason Chaffetz will be able to dodge all the mud slung his way (rightfully so) that easily.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I fear that a little to, but on a poll of why people are going public lands is bouncing back on the 1st and 2nd issue. I would say as a hunter at least wear an orange hat or camo to show what you're there for.


I will probably wear my lucky camo long sleeve shirt. I definitely want to send a message in any way I can.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> On X96 this morning it said that a bunch of GOP folks were planning on getting there early to fill seats so that no real questions could be asked. I don't know how much truth there is to that, but we shall see. I don't think Jason Chaffetz will be able to dodge all the mud slung his way (rightfully so) that easily.


I hope not as well. Joe Rogan and Hushin just released the mass on him on HR622 so if he can hear a loud and clear message tonight along with the lashing he's about to get again from the hunting community he might get the message a little.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Some good info...

http://www.actionutah.org/2017/02/09/tips-town-hall-with-rep-jason-chaffetz/

So what are the most effective ways to participate in town halls? We've put together this list of tips we've gathered from our experts (now posted on our Resources page). If you'd like to receive our list of questions for Rep. Chaffetz as well, please email us to join our Chaffetz Town Hall team.

Tips for participating in meaningful, productive and effective town halls
1) ARRIVE EARLY. Representatives like to pack town halls with their own supporters, who also arrive early and save seats for other supporters. An early arrival gives you a better chance at getting a seat where the representative can see you - or getting a seat at all! Early, by the way, can mean two hours in advance, depending on the representative, expected size and location.

2) DON'T BRING SIGNS, MATCHING T-SHIRTS, HATS, OR ANYTHING THAT IDENTIFIES YOU AS PART OF A GROUP. In fact, don't even sit together as a group. Spread out, sit far apart and look like you're alone. You are much more likely to be called on for a question if you don't appear to be part of a coordinated opposition group.

3) ACT CALM AND INTERESTED. Do not join in the protests, chants or any other antics. Look engaged with what the representative is saying. It's not likely your representative will call on anyone in the audience who appears antagonistic, and antics will likely cause him to dig his heels in deeper rather than backpedal.

4) ASK TOUGH, BUT NOT ANTAGONISTIC QUESTIONS. Try to ask good, researched and tough questions, but without using strong or antagonistic language. Use civility and respect when asking questions. NOTE: some town halls have audience members write their questions on cards rather than voicing them in person.

5) ASK QUESTIONS THAT REQUIRE A SPECIFIC ANSWER rather than an open-ended questions where the representative can pivot. Be prepared with any information and statistics to back up your position, including specific dates. Make sure your question stems from a reliable news source or government site.

6) POLITELY REQUEST AN ANSWER TO YOUR QUESTION. Try not let allow your representative to move on until your question has been fully answered. If this doesn't happen, politely say, "I would like a firm answer to my question from the Representative."

7) ASK QUESTIONS, DON'T GIVE STATEMENTS. This is not the time to make a speech about your beliefs. This is the time to get answers.

8) DON'T EXPECT TO CHANGE YOUR REPRESENTATIVE'S MIND. Remember that politicians are good at town halls, and you won't likely get satisfactory answers from them or change their mind. Town halls are publicity tools that are often highly controlled (particularly tele-townhalls) in order to make the representative look good. Try to get something else out of the event, such as:

9) WIN POINTS WITH MEDIA AND/OR STAFFERS. Audience members who calmly, articulately and respectfully state questions and comments are more likely to get interviewed by press afterwards for a statement on your perception of the representative and the town hall meeting (a real bonus) and to connect with staffers in order to facilitate future conversations that can influence policy decisions (an even bigger bonus).


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Sadly from a few tweets I've seen about 100 people haven't been let in due to his town hall being filled and there are chants about Trump outside. Hopefully public lands at a fair hearing tonight.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I watched some of it on SLT live and all I have to say is WOW. People don't know how to be civil about things. Seems public lands didn't get hit on much so emails, phone calls, and letters will be the best course for action. The crowd was too disrespectful IMO, there wasn't much love in that building. I don't hate the guy, I just disagree with him on a few things.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Couldn't get the in....so we went and had some wings & beer.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

gdog said:


> Couldn't get the in....so we went and had some wings & beer.


I think that was wise if you. IMO it was a bit out of hand and went more toward one of those protest things we see daily now. People need to learn to be more civil in public. So you don't like the guy. Shouting him down isn't getting your point across.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I was there and it was absolutely ridiculous. They wouldn't even let the guy talk. As I was leaving the building and walking in the parking lot I passed a group of snowflakes having a super intellectual conversation about stuff that I'm probably not educated enough to understand. I heard a woman saying, "this level of energy and that level anger just needed to rise and continue because this is bullsh***!" Then I heard one of the males (I think) say, "we need to punch him in the face!" It came across more comical than threatening because I'm pretty sure that this guy has never committed a substantial act of aggression towards anything that wasn't a Frappuccino or a kale smoothie.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

You can watch it here...

http://www.sltrib.com/news/4896676-155/crowded-chaffetz-town-hall-meeting-gets-underway

Mob mentality....


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I was there and it was absolutely ridiculous. They wouldn't even let the guy talk. As I was leaving the building and walking in the parking lot I passed a group of snowflakes having a super intellectual conversation about stuff that I'm probably not educated enough to understand. I heard a woman saying, "this level of energy and that level anger just needed to rise and continue because this is bullsh***!" Then I heard one of the males (I think) say, "we need to punch him in the face!" It came across more comical than threatening because I'm pretty sure that this guy has never committed a substantial act of aggression towards anything that wasn't a Frappuccino or a kale smoothie.


I actually felt bad for the guy a couple times which is saying something. Civility was not a part of this meeting and nothing was accomplished. I guess calling, emailing, and writing letters in a respectful way is the better course of action because some people can't behave themselves or convey their message respectfully.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I've seen some of the clips from the meeting, but I wasn't there, so I can't say how bad it was. But just a thought. There has been a lot of passivity in Utah regarding politics. Many politicians think they can do what they want. Maybe this huge uproar and "rowdiness" tonight is putting Utah reps on notice. I hate to see dialogue get shut down but how many times have there been efforts to start a dialogue with our reps, only to see them not even blink an eye and continue on doing what they want to do. Or they just feed you a bunch of lip service and serve their own interests. It sounds like Chaffetz got the hint tonight that there is a strong resistance that will be there to stand against him. I bet other Utah politicians took notice. Maybe this is what it takes cause a lot of people are sick of their representatives listening to special interests and not the voters.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> I've seen some of the clips from the meeting, but I wasn't there, so I can't say how bad it was. But just a thought. There has been a lot of passivity in Utah regarding politics. Many politicians think they can do what they want. Maybe this huge uproar and "rowdiness" tonight is putting Utah reps on notice. I hate to see dialogue get shut down but how many times have there been efforts to start a dialogue with our reps, only to see them not even blink an eye and continue on doing what they want to do. Or they just feed you a bunch of lip service and serve their own interests. It sounds like Chaffetz got the hint tonight that there is a strong resistance that will be there to stand against him. I bet other Utah politicians took notice. Maybe this is what it takes cause a lot of people are sick of their representatives listening to special interests and not the voters.


I'm glad you're looking on the bright side. It looked to be hostile from 99% of the crowd inside and the ones who stuck around outside as well. Public lands came up at the beginning, but too much of it was surrounding Bears Ears. HR 622 did come up and he didn't really back off on it much, although I did hear several people yell "fund them" when he acted as though the BLM and FS didn't have the resources to do their law enforcement duties adequately. He realizes that's his fault not the agencies right? Anyway, HR 622 needs to keep getting pounded along with the transfer issue overall. What I saw tonight is it what I would have liked, but if you're looking at it as you are. Yes, resistance and hostility was defiantly there tonight and it was no secret the people there were not happy with him. Personally I wish t had gone better, but I'll keep fighting the good fight the best ways I can.

One things for sure, HR 621 and HR 622 have put Chaffetz on the hot seat with constituents he usually is favored by, and he needs to stay there until a point is made. (In a more civil way than tonight) and if 2 years he hasn't listened he needs to lose his job.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

FWIW, I think a unique opportunity was wasted. Chaffetz is a champion bull****ter. Allowing him to speak on multiple topics in a single forum presented ample opportunity for him to mess up and in doing so, provide us with opportunity for thoughtful rebuttal in the future. But the crowd seemed set on the single goal of NOT allowing him to say anything. Seems to me all that was accomplished at the Town Hall (maybe by design) was that his re-election is secure for time and all eternity.

I've been trying to work with SUWA over the past few years. I thought they had wised up. But based on this event, I was dead wrong because SUWA members were visibly included among the most obnoxious and asinine attendees with their counter-productive protest chants. If you don't know the difference between a Town Hall and a protest, please stay home next time.

Meantime, we don't have much by way of choice in our Congressional representatives. But we do need Congressional action. So Chaffetz previously agreed to sponsor H.R.5718, the Central Wasatch National Conservation and Recreation Area Act. I don't see that this Town Hall motivated him to push that effort.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Go read the "comments" on the article KSL ran about Chavez' comments about his town hall meeting. It's really a sad state of affairs.

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=43144461&nid=148&title=chaffetz-says-out-of-state-radicals-hijacked-town-hall-meeting

"Chaffetz said the standing room only audience in the auditorium at Brighton High School in Cottonwood Heights and protesting outside included people brought in from outside Utah to disrupt the meeting." He really needs to get over himself....


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't understand what anyone accomplished by screaming, yelling, and cutting off Chaffetz. I did not attend meeting nor did I vote for Chaffetz but no one expressed their concerns, problems, and they did not allow him to respond to anything. Looks to me like the protesters wasted their time in trying to accomplish anything other than shutting Chaffetz down which could have been done if everyone just stayed home.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone who disagrees with their current representation is free to jump into the political arena and oppose them in an election instead of just whining about it on here.


----------

